# archive file (computing)



## Jaén

Hola a tod@s!

Cuál sería la traducción de esta frase?

"Error opening archive file"

Forma parte de las librerías (libraries) de un programa de computadora. La misma estructura aparece con diversos elementos:

Error opening file manager, Error opening debugger...

Yo las he traducido como:

Error opening file manager = > "Se detectó un error en el administrador de archivos"

Pero, cómo quedaría esta frase?

"Error opening archive file"

Help,please!

Alberto.


----------



## eesegura

Hola,
Un archive file es un archivo (muchas veces comprimido) que contiene otros archivos, por ejemplo, un zip file. En ingles, la palabra 'archive' generalment no significa un archivo activo, sino un archivo (file) que contiene otros; un backup es otro ejemplo. He buscado una palabra en español que lleva el mismo sentido... pero no lo he encontrado. Sigo buscando, y si lo encuentro te lo aviso.

Saludos


----------



## eesegura

Se me ocurre que acaso tu contexto trata con un archive file dentro del programa, como un java archive (.jar) file.


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Eesegura!

Entendía que archive es, digamos, 'un conjunto de archivos', y como dices, creo que no existe en español una palabra específica para esto, o al menos no la conozco. Pero ahora, al aparecer las dos palabras juntas, ahí se complicó todo!!  

Gracias por tu disposición, y si encuentras el término, te lo agradeceré, así como a todos los colegas que lo sepan.

Hasta luego!

Alberto.


----------



## Jaén

eesegura said:


> Se me ocurre que acaso tu contexto trata con un archive file dentro del programa, como un java archive (.jar) file.


Pues bueno, no puedo saberlo, como te digo, es el conjunto de librerías de un programa, pero sólo me pidieron traducción de ellas, no de todo el programa. Pero tiene sentido lo que dices, y en ese caso, debería dejarlo así, en inglés?


----------



## eesegura

Encontré el término 'fichero conjunto,' ¿que te parece? 
'Archive file' is more of a general term, I think it's possible that a Spanish equivalent exists.


----------



## Jaén

eesegura said:


> Encontré el término 'fichero conjunto,' ¿que te parece?


Me parece muy bien! 
Como esta es la sección de respuestas a los comandos, no hay relación directa entre las frases que tengo aquí, pero 'fichero conjunto' parece bien.

Muchísimas gracias!

Saludos desde São Paulo!

Alberto.


----------



## eesegura

Con mucho gusto. Sabes, ¡esta investigación también me ayuda!

Saludos desde Kansas City


----------



## eesegura

¡Saludos de nuevo! 
Mi esposo colombiano (que trabaja mucho con las computadoras) opina que es mejor decir 'fichero comprimido' en vez de 'fichero conjunto.' 

Se puede encontrar ambas expresiones en Google, incluyendo tales frases como, "Un *fichero comprimido* es el *conjunto* de *ficheros* y de directorios que se almacenan...."  Así, creo que cada traductor tiene que decidir cual usar, me parece que son iguales. 'Fichero conjunto' es tal vez un poco más general.

Suerte!


----------



## Jaén

Muchas gracias!

Alberto Jaén.


----------



## Aloha

Hola,

Me acabo de encontrar con el mismo problema....

¿Sabeis? Yo lo he traducido como:

"Registro de archivos".

Saludos.


----------



## rholt

archive file = fichero comprimido, archivo comprimido
como dijo eesegura


----------

